# Floating anchor point



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Best way?

Figure out the anchor reference you want to use and then make the bow fit you at that reference.

But the references you choose should be easy for you to replicate.

Don’t put in a peep sight until after you nail down the references.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Shogun1 said:


> Best way?
> 
> Figure out the anchor reference you want to use and then make the bow fit you at that reference.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this. 

I think people should spend a bunch of time shooting without a peep so they can develop a natural, comfortable, repeatable anchor and head position. THEN figure out where the peep needs to be so they can use this anchor/head position with the peep in. 

People ask what height their peep should be at. In my opinion, the answer is: Whatever height it needs to be at so you can be positioned naturally. Which means you need to have a repeatable anchor and head position BEFORE the peep goes in the string.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

OP

I realize you asked about anchor and not peep position. But the two tend to be intertwined. Often people have a loose anchor because they are trying to get to their peep. As @Shogun1 said, figure out your anchor first, then fit your peep to that

And realize that if you are shooting at multiple distances with a single pin sight, your anchor will have to "float" a little when you are shooting at longer distances than your peep is set for. A single pin setup can only be "perfect" at 1 distance. Whenever you are not at that distance there will be compensation.


----------

